# UK military looking for opportunity in dubai/ UAE area



## Jason570 (Jul 15, 2013)

Im leaving the army an would like to live in Dubai just wondering if anyone knows of any companies which take on ex military Im from the ground crew aviation side of the forces. Thanks


----------



## fahdfaisal (Sep 12, 2011)

anything related to military is strictly for UAE nationals in this country. However, there are opportunities in security if you're interested. They always prefer people with a military background. I'm not talking about being a security guard, but there is scope. Try G4S in Dubai.


----------



## Jason570 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Wonky Donky (Apr 1, 2013)

Jason,

Check out AMMROC. They are a military aviation maintenance contractor based in Abu Dhabi, but with various fixed wing & rotary programs throughout the UAE. They employ ex US and UK military. There is a very long thread here on them - worth a read (warts n all).
WD


----------

